

A Whiter Shade of Pale: Race and Diversity on The Web - greatjackie
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2010/06/a-whiter-shade-of-pale-race-and-diversity-on-the-web/

======
scurryjimjoe
"Today, a huge percentage of the media I consume has been shared by folks in
my direct social network. I know a whole lot about Zuckerberg sweating the
privacy issues and how Steve Jobs feels about Flash, but I have absolutely no
connection to any of the conversations taking place in neighborhoods a couple
miles from my front door."

Damn, that's probably true.

------
jack-flock
Interesting point. When I think about it, my life on the web is probably also
whiter than it was before the web.

